# Irritans tank



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Grosse, i think you rushed posting the pics,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The file is too big.


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

I like the sea weed....









Yup, thats all for tonight folks.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

dude i almost saw the pics


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn...you guys are so picky









now the quality sucks but at least they loaded!!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Damn...you guys are so picky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

best tank pic I've seen for a long time :nod:


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

great pics I really hope it works out. That is a seri tank set-up looks great! no wonder you have no fatalities they think there in the amazon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome set-up








Good luck with it, Jeff - you'll need it...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome tank, i love the floating drift wood on the top


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam gg good luck
i have 2 irritians divied in a tank and they are always trying to get eachother.and went over and under the divider a few times for some serious battles.and my 6 1/2" irritian tries killing people as they walk by the tank.i would never try and keep irritians together.not even if i had a 265g with only 3 in it.but i respect that u are trying it after shoe lost one in his tank.and i hope everything turns out fine


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One of those irritans looks pregnant









Just kidding, I was sent something earlier today about PG S. irritans. I had to explain to the person, female P's are always pregnant (have eggs), its the male that has trouble fertilizing them without getting bit.









Nice setup and good luck on the project.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> dam gg good luck
> i have 2 irritians divied in a tank and they are always trying to get eachother.and went over and under the divider a few times for some serious battles.and my 6 1/2" irritian tries killing people as they walk by the tank.i would never try and keep irritians together.not even if i had a 265g with only 3 in it.but i respect that u are trying it after shoe lost one in his tank.and i hope everything turns out fine
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys...

Green...I have had these guys together for 4 months. There were 5 in the tank, now there are 4 with one healing in a 125.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good verr nice setup i like it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > dam gg good luck
> ...










dam u are lucky
mine just want to kill eachother 
u got a lucky pretty peaceful guys


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet Jeff!
gl with shoaling them!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank and Irritans GG.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ah..i've seened better..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice GG. looks great.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

how many p's r in there. tank looks great though


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are 4 irritans in the tank right now...and one has been removed because he was chewed on a bit. Hopefully he will heal up and be reunited with the group. His problem is that he hasnt grown as fast as the others so he was an easy target.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

there's really nothing else to say. THAT ROCKS. IT ROCKS HARD. SOON THAT TANK WILL BE LIKE THE MOVIES. FOAMING AND FROTHING WITH SAVAGE PIRANHA! i love it dude!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow your set-up look,s frinkin nice


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Gotta say, that is one beautiful tank!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranhaqueen said:


> Gotta say, that is one beautiful tank!
> [snapback]944249[/snapback]​


Thankyou...and thanks for the driftwood, it works perfect in this tank!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck dude. I don't have the nerves to go through with something that risky, but I hope it works out for you


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

thats one of the best tank set-ups I have seen in a long time!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That setup is nothing short of gorgeous.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

good luck, nice tank too!


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

great looking tank g.g.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

gg can we have an update

please


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

that is the coolest drift wood ive ever seen nice dude


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

uve probly got one of the best tanks on the site good job dude mine is lousey although i cant afford about any thing i have to save up, and good pics also


----------

